# Security Check during the visa process



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I begun my job 1 month ago with a european company based in France but I will be based in Dubai when my visa is done. I am a french national (with a dual nationality: moroccan) and my visa process is now stopped by the security check.

To be honest with you, I was a Dubai citizen 1 year ago (during more than a year) and 14 months ago I was fined 5500 AED by the Traffic Court. The traffic fine was because I was driving with a French Driving License (coupled with an International Driving License) and I got my visa few days before to be caught by the Dubai Police. I have paid my traffic fine and It was OK.
Then just before to come back in France 1 year ago, I got a 200 AED fine due to a car accident. The last fine has not been paid.

Is it possible to be in trouble due to my 200 AED traffic fine? (I think I got a security check due to my first fine with the Traffic Court) Is it possible to be banned?

I hope to get my Resident Visa ASAP but I'm very affraid... If I don't have the resident visa, my contract will be stopped and I will have to find a new job.... in France .


Thanks in advance for your future feedback!!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Abu_Anas said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I begun my job 1 month ago with a european company based in France but I will be based in Dubai when my visa is done. I am a french national (with a dual nationality: moroccan) and my visa process is now stopped by the security check.
> 
> Is it possible to be in trouble due to my 200 AED traffic fine? (I think I got a security check due to my first fine with the Traffic Court) Is it possible to be banned?


Your problem is probably due to your dual nationality with Morocco. Our company is currently having extensive trouble with one of our Lebanese employees. It has been almost 5 months with 2 denials by the UAE govt. 

The UAE govt., according to our sources, has stopped/slowed issuing resident visas for multiple nationalities (even if they have dual citizenship). There is no official release, as far as I can tell - only chatter by contacts.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Thx for your prompt feedback.

I am waiting for a feedback from the immigration and I am very affraid...

All my traffic fines have been paid and I have paid everything (290AED only...) this morning thanks to a friend in Dubai.

My manager said we have to find a solution... If I don't have the visa my contract will be cancelled.... If the process is longer than expected they will freeze my salary till the visa is received.....

Do you think a business visa could be possible?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Abu_Anas said:


> My manager said we have to find a solution... If I don't have the visa my contract will be cancelled.... If the process is longer than expected they will freeze my salary till the visa is received.....
> 
> Do you think a business visa could be possible?


You will need a residency visa to have an official contract here. Since you have a French passport, I'm pretty sure you can do visa runs, as needed - and keep your French contract. Not ideal, but it is an option.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

md000 said:


> You will need a residency visa to have an official contract here. Since you have a French passport, I'm pretty sure you can do visa runs, as needed - and keep your French contract. Not ideal, but it is an option.
> 
> -md000/Mike


The main issue is... I am in France and the resident visa procedure started.... If I come in the UAE with my passport to get a visit visa... I am pretty sure to be stopped by the authority and I will have to come back in France.... because my working visa is under process...


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Abu_Anas said:


> The main issue is... I am in France and the resident visa procedure started.... If I come in the UAE with my passport to get a visit visa... I am pretty sure to be stopped by the authority and I will have to come back in France.... because my working visa is under process...


I have received some news from friends and from the french consulate in Dubai.

My police record and immigration record are clean and all my traffic fines have been paid.

The french consulate said it's due to the Arab Spring. People coming from some arab countries or with dual nationality can be under security check. But when I was in Dubai last year and when I left I always provided my french passport and never asked about another nationality.... Regarding all official documents I was considered as a french national....

I hope I will get my resident visa soon... If not I will have to find a new job.... in France


----------

